# can anyone help me???



## tampa6969 (Feb 18, 2010)

i play a game called nitto legends. it lags like crazy! i have been fighting with my computer for the last month trying to figure out a way to stop this from happening. i use gamebooster to shut down background processes, i clean registry religiously, defrag often, no spyware/malware.. 
i keep reading about overclocking. it sounds interseting. i keep hearing that i can make my 1.8ghz dual core pentium run at 3.33ghz without issues. but i cant find out how to do that. ive tried setfsb, clockgen, rmclock, and cant do it in my bios. it's looking like id have to flash my bios but, i dont know how to do that. i started a forum similar to this one last night, had 20 views and 0 replies. 

PLEASE SOMEONE HELP ME!

all my specs::


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

There is a sticky that covers the basics: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f27...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html


----------

